# Utiliser un casque avec micro sur Mac ?



## Hellchaos (21 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

depuis un moment j'essaye désespérément d'utiliser des casques avec micro sur mac, mais en vain. 
Les casques avec les 2 jacks ne marchent pas parce que sur les macs il n'y a pas d'entrée audio compatible .
Donc pour les utilisateurs de mac le seul moyen c'est d'utiliser un casque usb.
L'usb marche ok. Sauf que au bout de 15/20 min le micro part en couille et grésille, ça fait une voix de robot. (testé sur plusieurs macs ça vient bien de l'OS).
Les seuls moyens de virer ce bug c'est de débrancher et rebrancher le casque ou simplement de changer la fréquence du micro dans la configuration audio et MIDI. Mais faut avouer que c'est assez chiant. 

Est-ce qu'il existe une solution à ce bug car c'est très très chiant comme truc ? 

Hellchaos


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (21 Mai 2015)

il y'a des adaptateurs pour utiliser les micros sur mac ^^


----------



## mikalak (21 Mai 2015)

SI ça peut t'aider j'utilise un logitech bluetooth qui fonctionne à merveille .


----------



## kasimodem (21 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Le basique casque fourni avec l'iPhone est idéal pour utilisation sur le Mac grâce à sa télécommande intégrée


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (22 Mai 2015)

les casques razer marchent du tonnerre aussi !


----------



## Hellchaos (22 Mai 2015)

ça réponds pas trop à ma question vu que vos réponses me disent d'acheter un autre casque ^^'.
Actuellement j'ai un tritton Ax Pro et j'ai pas spécialement envie de le changer vu qu'il fait tout ce que je veux (sauf avoir un micro compatible avec les ordis apple ^^') car je peux le brancher sur le mac et sur ma console en même temps...


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (22 Mai 2015)

tout ce qu'il te faut , c'est un adaptateur jack 3,5 a 4 broches , et tu auras micro et son ! 
celui ci par exemple peut marcher http://www.amazon.fr/StarTech-com-Adaptateur-écouteur-microphone-séparées/dp/B004SP0WAQ

enfin , je te laisse chercher ce genre d'adaptateurs si celui ci ne te convient pas


----------



## Hellchaos (26 Mai 2015)

Ouai mais mon problème c'est le fait que j'ai un casque USB et que c'est ce qui marche pas actuellement et j'aimerais résoudre le problème avec le casque usb car racheter un casque juste parce que apple s'en fou de ça, ça fait mal ^^'


----------



## mikalak (27 Mai 2015)

Hellchaos a dit:


> Ouai mais mon problème c'est le fait que j'ai un casque USB et que c'est ce qui marche pas actuellement et j'aimerais résoudre le problème avec le casque usb car racheter un casque juste parce que apple s'en fou de ça, ça fait mal ^^'


As tu essayer d'aller sur le site du constructeur, il y'a peut être un driver ou autre à télécharger? Qd tu branches ton casque, et que tu vas dans Préférence systeme, Son, ton casque apparait?


----------



## Hellchaos (17 Juin 2015)

j'ai déjà cherché mais y a rien donc bon ^^'


----------

